# scheuern



## Staubfinger (18. Okt. 2014)

Hi zusammen,

habe gestern abend beobachtet wie sich einer meiner Koi ein paar mal gespiegelt hat in einer Zeit von ca. 15min. Er ist auch relativ hektisch hin und her geschwommen. Heute morgen hat er sich wieder normal verhalten. Meine Kois fressen auch eh nicht mehr ganz so viel. Die Wasserwerte sind in Ortnung. Was kann das gewesen sein ? Hat der einfach eine Macke  ?


----------



## Zacky (18. Okt. 2014)

Staubfinger schrieb:


> ein paar mal gespiegelt hat



Was meinst Du damit? Meinst Du das seitliche Ablegen oder Abstreifen linke und rechte Körperseite? Wenn ja, nennt man das "scheuern" und kann auf Grund von einer parasitären Körperbelastung kommen. Kurz gesagt, ihm juckt das Fell! Wenn es deutlich häufiger auftritt, sollte man es untersuchen und ggf. passend behandeln.


----------



## Staubfinger (18. Okt. 2014)

ja das meinte ich, also erst mal beobachten ?


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Okt. 2014)

Viel Zeit hast du nicht mehr um da zu beobachten. Sie sollten schon gesund in den Winter gehn, sonst kann es ein böses erwachen geben.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Okt. 2014)

Hi,

wenn ein einzelner Fisch sich in kurzer Zeit einige wenige Male am Boden ect. scheuert heißt das noch lange nicht das er __ Parasiten ect. hat. Auch Fische können mal einen plötzlichen Juckreiz bekommen oder sich mal was an der Schleimhaut festsetzen/in den Schuppenspalten verfangen was sie dadurch wieder los werden wollen. Wenn der gleiche Fisch oder mehrere das aber mehrfach über den Tag verteilt machen sollte man aber doch mal genauer nachschauen

MfG Frank


----------



## andreas w. (18. Okt. 2014)

Mahlzeit, mal eine Frage bitte:

hast du nicht in einem anderen Beitrag geschrieben, daß deine Fische teilweise ein seltsames verhalten an den Tag legen, kleine Goldfische verenden und eine __ Orfe Probleme mit einem Auge hat? 
Kann das wirklich sein, daß du irgendwelche Bakterien oder sowas im Wasser hast? Sei´s von badenden Vögeln oder ähnlichem hereingebracht.

Hatte dir auf den anderen Text geantwortet - Mach was. Und vor allem noch vor´m Winter.


----------



## Staubfinger (18. Okt. 2014)

Ich habe keine Orfen und Goldfische


----------



## Staubfinger (18. Okt. 2014)

Ich habe das Verhalten heute mittag noch einmal für 5 Minuten beobachten können es sind mehere Fische. Ich hab jetzt erst mal ein bischen Salz rein gekippt.


----------



## samorai (18. Okt. 2014)

Total Falsch!
Von wem hast Du denn so einen beklobten Rat bekommen? Oder ist der in Dein eigenen "Wirsing" entstanden?
Salz erschwert die Medikamentöse Behandlung.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Micha61 (19. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,

ein zu geringer CO2 Wert, verursacht ebenfalls Scheuern und Kiemenspülen.
Du schreibst, die Wasserwerte sind ok, wie sind denn ph und KH ?
Mit was misst Du die Werte ?

LG Micha


----------



## Susan (19. Okt. 2014)

Moin Staubfinger,
wenn ich Dir einen Tipp geben darf, bei der Koi Haltung habe ich selber gelernt, das es immer besser ist Ruhe zu bewahren und nicht in Panik zu verfallen. Auf ein paar Tage kommt es da nicht drauf an. Manches ergibt sich von selber. Wichtig ist, das man schon wissen sollte, was sie haben, wenn man was unternimmt. Dieses Jahr sind __ Würmer sehr extrem. Wir selber hatten vor kurzem Costia. Aber das alles in kein Problem, wenn man weiß, womit man das zu tun hat und dementsprechend behandelt.
Wenn ich jetzt an Deiner Stelle wäre, würde ich 20% Wasserwechsel machen und mindestens jede Woche 10%...so das das Salz so langsam weg ist. Dauert aber...
Schau mal, ob jemand in Deiner Nähe Abstriche machen kann. Jetzt kann man noch gegen alles behandeln, wenn auf dem Abstrich noch was drauf sein sollte. Ich habe mir selber auch ein Mikroskop gekauft, weil es total interessant ist und man sowieso nichts verhindern kann. Vögel kommen zum trinken und __ Frösche sind ständig auf Wanderschaft.
Jodfreies Salz sollte man am Besten nur bei einem Kurzzeitbad benutzen...viel Glück
lg Susan


----------



## Staubfinger (19. Okt. 2014)

ich habe schon oft gelesen das es mit dem Salz nicht schlimmes ist , wenn man die richtige Menge nimmt. ein Mikroskop habe ich leider noch nicht. Ich muss mal sehen ob jemand ein Abstrich in meiner Nähe machen kann. Das bekloppte ist ja das die das dann mal ein paar Stunden garnicht machen. Ich habe auch schon beobachtet das einige einfach den anderen alles nach machen. Ich habe auch schon gelesen das es Leute gibt die lassen Ihre Kois das ganze Jahr über in Salz schwimmen. Also so falsch kann das nicht sein wie hier immer viele behaupten. Aber zum Glück gibt es ja verschiedene Meinungen


----------



## Susan (19. Okt. 2014)

Das stimmt, da gibt es viele Meinungen.
Ich bin der Meinung, das ein Kurzzeitbad mehr Sinn macht und es schwer ist, Salz aus dem Teich zu bekommen. Medikamente hingegen, kann man mit Aktivkohle immer rausbekommen, wenn man will.
Es gibt bei Salz Vor- und Nachteile...die muss man halt abwägen.


----------



## Staubfinger (19. Okt. 2014)

Das stimmt , ich bin halt einfach kein Freund von Medikamenten


----------



## muh.gp (20. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,

hier ein interessanter Bericht zum Thema. 

http://fishcare.de/news/latest-news/das-krankheitsbild-der-woche-gyrodactylus.html

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Micha61 (20. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Staubfinger,

wäre es Dir möglich, meine Fragen von Seite 1 zu beantworten ?

LG Micha


----------



## Staubfinger (20. Okt. 2014)

Micha61 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein zu geringer CO2 Wert, verursacht ebenfalls Scheuern und Kiemenspülen.
> Du schreibst, die Wasserwerte sind ok, wie sind denn ph und KH ?
> ...



Ich messe die Werte mit den Teststreifen von JBL. Ich muss heute abend nach der Arbeit mal gucken wie die Beiden Werte aussehen.


----------



## Staubfinger (20. Okt. 2014)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier ein interessanter Bericht zum Thema.
> 
> ...




also mit dem Zeug behandeln was da vorgeschlagen wird ?


----------



## Micha61 (20. Okt. 2014)

Hi Staubfinger,

bevor Du anfängst, irgendwelche Mittel in den Teich zu geben, würde ich unbedingt zu anderen Tests raten !!!
Tröpfchentest sind zwar auch nicht besonders genau, aber besser als die Teststreifen.
Für den Anfang erst einmal ph und KH, achte darauf, das sie nach Möglichkeit, von einer Firma sind.
Und auf das MHD achten.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, das ein zu geringer CO2 Wert, die Ursache des scheuerns ist.


----------



## Staubfinger (20. Okt. 2014)

ok, wie kommst du drauf ????


----------



## Micha61 (20. Okt. 2014)

weil ich Anfang September, selbiges Problem hatte. Leichtes Scheuern nach dem Füttern, ab und zu Kiemenspülen am Auslauf des Filters.
Durch Erfahrungen einiger User in anderen Foren, hab ich die Wasserwerte genauer unter die Lupe genommen.
Dabei musste ich feststellen, das die bisher von mir verwendeten Tröpchentest, nicht das Wahre sind, vor allem, wenn sie eine Weile gelagert wurden.
Beispiel: KH lag beim alten Test (ca 1 Jahr alt ) bei 2°, nach Aufhärtung um 2° binnen 2 Tagen, upps, immer noch 2° gemessen.
Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein. Also neuen Test gekauft und siehe da, Ergebnis 4°.
Selbiges mit dem ph Wert, alter Test zeigt 6,8, neuer Test 7,5 und ein neuer Test einer anderen Firma sogar 8,0.
Habe mehrmals, auch das Leitungswasser getestet, immer Unterschiede gehabt.
Mittlerweile habe ich KH 5,5 und ph 8,1, das Scheuern und Kiemenspülen ist seit 2 Wochen weg.
Darum mein Vorschlag, teste erst einmal das Teichwasser etwas genauer, brauchst vieleicht keine Medis, Natron würde evtl. schon ausreichen.


----------



## muh.gp (20. Okt. 2014)

Staubfinger schrieb:


> also mit dem Zeug behandeln was da vorgeschlagen wird ?


 
*Stopp!* Das war nicht die Intention des Links. Gedacht war es als Hinweis, dass aufgrund der Umstände dieses Sommers vermehrt __ Parasiten in den Teichen auftreten.

Ich werde mit dem Mittel nachbehandeln, aber auch nur, weil ich die Diagnose von Frau Lechleiter beim Herbstcheck erhalten habe und bisher zwar eine Besserung, aber noch keine engültige Heilung eingetreten ist.

Der richtige Weg ist das Überprüfen der Wasserwerte und die klare Diagnose mittels eines Abstrichs, alles andere ist Kaffeesatzleserei...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Staubfinger (20. Okt. 2014)

genau so ist das bei mir, nach dem füttern scheuern und die sind ständig am Wasserfall. Kann ich das denn testen mit Salz im Wasser ?


----------



## Micha61 (20. Okt. 2014)

Eigentlich schon, vor allem aber, siehst Du schon einen Unterschied zu den Teststreifen.


----------



## muh.gp (20. Okt. 2014)

Hallo,

ph und KH haben mit Salz im Teich nichts zu tun. Da kannst Du messen, aber bitte nicht mit Teststreifen...

Da Du dieses Jahr ja schon mal Probleme mit den Fischen hattest, würde ich Dir dennoch eine Visite eines Koi-Docs empfehlen. Denn was Du in den nächsten Tagen nicht aus dem Teich bekommst, schleppst Du den ganzen Winter mit und das kann verheerende Folgen haben. Die Wassertemperaturen für Behandlungen sind nicht mehr lange gegeben, aber die __ Parasiten leben auch mit tieferen Werten gut weiter. Nur so als Tipp!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Staubfinger (20. Okt. 2014)

ich gucke das ich das heute noch irgendwie getestet bekomme.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Okt. 2014)

Hi Micha,

also den meißten Fischen ists eigentlich recht egal ob der pH im Teich nun 6.8, 7,2, 7,5 oder 8 beträgt. Gleiches gilt für KH-Werte.
Gilt ganz besonders für die an pH, KH, GH anspruchslosen Cypriniden wie Cyprinus carpio oder Carassius auratus auratus. Nicht umsonst leben die heute weltweit in so gut wie allen Gewässern zwischen Polarkreis und Tropen (bei uns von den Alpenseen bis in !!! die Ostsee, vom Rhein bis zur Oder)
Wasserwerte selbst haben mit scheuern nichts zu tun - nur vom messen mit unkalibrierten (und eh nie völlig identischen Ausgangsbedingungen) Tropentest xxx , Tropfentest yyy oder gar Tropentest zzz ändern sich die Werte im Teich eh net

MfG Frank


----------



## Staubfinger (20. Okt. 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> also den meißten Fischen ists eigentlich recht egal ob der pH im Teich nun 6.8, 7,2, 7,5 oder 8 beträgt. Gleiches gilt für KH-Werte.
> Gilt ganz besonders für die an pH, KH, GH anspruchslosen Cypriniden wie Cyprinus carpio oder Carassius auratus auratus. Nicht umsonst leben die heute weltweit in so gut wie allen Gewässern zwischen Polarkreis und Tropen (bei uns von den Alpenseen bis in !!! die Ostsee, vom Rhein bis zur Oder)
> ...



was sollte ich denn dann deiner Meinung nach machen ???


----------



## Micha61 (20. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Frank,

das Wasserwerte, nichts mit scheuern usw. zu tun haben, möchte ich bezweifeln.
Wir schreiben hier von Koi (auch wenn es Karpfen sind) und die leben hier, in meinem künstlich geschaffenem Gewässer.
Und mittlerweile, teste ich das Teichwasser mit "Gerätschaften", welche kalibriert werden müssen.
Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, hat Scheuern und andere augenscheinliche Verhaltenstörung (egal ob vom Koi oder Goldi) nichts mit dem Wasserwert zu tun, sind eine Folge von __ Parasiten oder einer Infektion mit Bakterien ?
Mal schauen, am Freitag wird der Hebstcheck durchgeführt, dann müssten an meinen Koi, die Kiemen-umd Hautabstriche, positiv sein.

Hallo Staubfinger,
hast auch nen richtigen Namen

worauf ich hauptsächlich hinaus möchte, erkenne den Unterschied, zwischen Teststreifen und Tröpfchentest !!
Kauf Dir Tröpfchentest in ph und KH, vergleiche es dann mit den Teststreifen!
Mach den selben Test, mit dem Leitungswasser!!! 
Noch spielt das Wetter mit, vieleicht, reicht auch ein Teilwasserwechsel aus.

LG Micha


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Okt. 2014)

Hi Micha,

Du schreibst ja das deine Koi sich scheuerten als Du niedrige Werte mit deinem alten Test maßt, beim messen mit neuem Test hörten sie auf da der Test deutlich höher ausfiel. Aber nur durch messen ändert sich ja keine Wasserchemie, da sind immer Zugaben von Mitteln die entweder senken oder erhöhen von außen erforderlich wie z.B Torf oder Muschelgritt, Osmosewasser, Regenwasser ect

selbst wenn Du was reingekippt hast müßten sich wenn da was dran wäre bei - niedrige pH/KH/CO2 Werte = lösen scheuern aus - müßten sich ja in jeden Teich der dann deutlich weniger als deine pH 8 und KH 5,5 hat sich überall die Koi scheuern wie die Weltmeister.
Meine Koi leben z.B in pH 6,5 KH <1,5 GH 4 (wie alle meine Fische die ich seit 22 Jahren in den Teichen hatte) und haben sich in 4 Jahren noch nie gescheuert. CO2 Gehalt weiß ich net, aber in Freilandgewässern sind normalerweise kaum 5mg/l CO2 zu finden

MfG Frank


----------



## Susan (20. Okt. 2014)

Moin Staubfinger,

ich bin auch kein Freund von Medikamenten, aber manchmal braucht man die.
Stell dir mal meinen Hund vor, der hat __ Parasiten, das heißt "Flöhe"...das blöde, die gehen nicht von alleine weg. Ich muss jetzt was holen für Flöhe und nicht was für Tollwut. Verstehst Du, wie ich das meine? Jeder von uns war ein Anfänger und jeder hat Fehler gemacht...aber wir lernen von Anderen.

lg Susan


----------



## Staubfinger (20. Okt. 2014)

Also ja ich habe einen richtigen Namen  Nils.

Ich habe jetzt gerade bei Bekannten einen Tröpfchen Test gemacht und folgendes kam heraus:
ph 8,5
Kh 5
GH 12

Ich bin auch gerade dabei ein bischen Wasser zu wechseln ich mach jetzt erst mal 2000l raus und neues rein.

Also was meint ihr zu den Werten? und was soll ich jetzt tun ?


----------



## jolantha (20. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Nils
stöber doch hier mal ein bißchen gründlicher durch die Themen. 
Hier findest du mehrere Beiträge zu Deinem Anliegen.
Zu Deinem Teich kann man sich doch gar nicht äußern. Du machst keine vernünftigen Angaben zu 
Deiner Bepflanzung oder Deinem Fischbestand. 
Auch in Deinem Profil finde ich nichts. 
Salz gehört für mich nicht mehr in den Teich, denn unsere Karpfen und Goldis usw. sind nun mal keine
Brackwasserfische. ( Frag jetzt nicht, was Brackwassser ist, googel selbst )
Wenn Du den Wechsel gemacht hast, warte erst mal ein paar Tage ab, vielleicht reicht das ja schon.


----------



## Staubfinger (20. Okt. 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Hallo Nils
> stöber doch hier mal ein bißchen gründlicher durch die Themen.
> Hier findest du mehrere Beiträge zu Deinem Anliegen.
> Zu Deinem Teich kann man sich doch gar nicht äußern. Du machst keine vernünftigen Angaben zu
> ...



Angaben zu meinem Teich findest du im Profil. Da steht auch wie viele Fische ich im Teich habe und die bepflanzung ist zu diesem Thema echt uninteressant. Mit Salz behandeln so viele Leute.......... Wenn du es nicht kennst ist das deine Sache...sorry das ich mich gerade etwas aufrege, aber so Kommentare kann man sich echt sparen.


----------



## jolantha (20. Okt. 2014)

Staubfinger schrieb:


> und die bepflanzung ist zu diesem Thema echt uninteressant. Mit Salz behandeln so viele Leute.......... Wenn du es nicht kennst ist das deine Sache...sorry das ich mich gerade etwas aufrege, aber so Kommentare kann man sich echt sparen.



Noch rege ICH mich nicht auf , aber wenn  du keine Ahnung hast, dann erspar es Dir doch bitte Andere zu kritisieren, und lies erst mal richtig !
Ich hab nicht behauptet , daß Salzbehandlungen falsch sind, aber den gesamten Teich zur Ostsee zu machen, betrachte ich als falsch.
Jede medikamentöse Behandling kann im Salzwasser ins negative umschlagen. 
Für mich ist jetzt Dein Thema auf jeden Fall durch !


----------



## Staubfinger (20. Okt. 2014)

Naja, hat denn noch jemand etwas Interessantes für mich?


----------



## Staubfinger (20. Okt. 2014)

sorry Jolantha dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden. Aber ich verzweifel langsam und weis nicht was ich jetz so richtig machen soll....


----------



## troll20 (20. Okt. 2014)

Staubfinger schrieb:


> sorry das ich mich gerade etwas aufrege


Hallo Nils, tief durch Atmen das hilft 
Erstmal, schicker Teich den du da neu gebaut hast 
Jetzt zu deinen Problem.
Da leider unser Glaskugellieferant sämtliche Reparaturaufträge abgelehnt hat ist es sehr schwer eine Ferndiagnose zu stellen 
Aber ich denke bei dir spielen viele Faktoren zusammen. Neuer Teich der noch nicht richtig eingefahren ist, eine evtl. nicht optimale Filterung, kann ich leider von den Bildern her schlecht einschätzen ( und gerade diese Werte wie Nitrat und Nitrit wurden von keinem erfragt !!!! ) Dann hatten deine Fische dieses Jahr bestimmt eine Menge Stress, mit dem umsetzen vom neuen in den alten Teich, evtl. mit zwischen Lösung???? Oder aber es sind welche aus dem Handel ( auch nicht wenig Stress) dazu kommt dieses Verkorkste Sommerwetter, mit den ständigen Temp.- schwankungen.

Ich glaub da gibt es noch etliche Faktoren mehr aber das soll erstmal reichen.

Nun zu einer möglichen Lösung.
Klar behandeln viele Ihre Fischlis mit Salz, Erfahrungen haben aber gezeigt das eine Behandlung des kompl Teichwasser mit Salz kontraproduktiv sein kann, wohin gehend Kurzzeit Bäder besser sind.
Kontraproduktiv deswegen, weil viele Medikamente in aufgesalzten Teich keine oder nur geringe Wirkung haben.
Dadurch kommt es verstärkt zu Resistenzen von Bakkis gegen gebräuchliche Medikamente. Wie bei uns menschen gegen viele Antibiotika.
Der Teilwasserwechsel ist schonmal der beste Start, jetzt würde ich versuchen einen Abstrich zubekommen. Bis das Ergebniss vorliegt, die auffälligsten Tiere mit Kurzzeitbädern versorgen und evtl die Fütterung kompl. gegen 0 zu fahren.
Die oG Werte überprüfen um evtl. Vergiftungen auszuschließen. Beim Abstrich auch gleich die Kiemen auf Auffälligkeiten überprüfen.
Ich denke viel mehr kann man auf die schnelle nicht machen ohne einen genauen Befund.

LG René


----------



## Staubfinger (20. Okt. 2014)

Also die Nitrit und Nitrat Werte sind in Ortnung..damit hatte ich am Anfang Probleme. Jetzt sind sie aber ok. Stress haben die Fische bestimmt gehabt, aber vor ein paar Tagen haben die Fische das ganze ja noch nicht gemacht. 
Der Filter ist ein Eigenbau und da haben mir schon einige gesagt das der Filter Top ist. Erste Tonne sind Bürsten, zweite und dritte rote Matten. Vorher natürlich durch die UV-Lampe.

Wo kan ich denn einen Abstrich machen lassen und wie funktioniert das? Was wird sowas kosten?


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Okt. 2014)

Ist ein bissche eine Frage des Geldes .... auch wenn es jetzt keiner hörren möchte.
Habe ich 10 Koi >500 Euro schwimmen, dann Tierarzt, Abstrich etc. 
Sind es 5 Euro Fische, dann gehe davon aus das es einer der üblichen Parasieten ist. Dazu gibt es Medikamente und Wasserwechsel. Schlagt mich aber so würde ich es machen. Wenn Medikamment nicht anschlägt und richtig Dosiert war dann war die Diagnose nicht richtig und man muss was anderes Probieren.


----------



## Staubfinger (20. Okt. 2014)

Dann ist aber wieder die Frage, welches Medi ?


----------



## troll20 (20. Okt. 2014)

Staubfinger schrieb:


> Also die Nitrit und Nitrat Werte sind in Ortnung..damit hatte ich am Anfang Probleme.


Und wie sind die jetzt?


Staubfinger schrieb:


> Jetzt sind sie aber ok. Stress haben die Fische bestimmt gehabt, aber vor ein paar Tagen haben die Fische das ganze ja noch nicht gemacht.


Da war das Wetter auch noch ein bissel schöner, oder? Jedes °C Temperaturverlust bedeutet für die Fische Körperfunktion runterfahren um Energie zu sparen (auch die Imunabwehr wird zurück gefahren) Und für die Bakkis heißt es jetzt oder nie ran an den Speck.


Staubfinger schrieb:


> Der Filter ist ein Eigenbau und da haben mir schon einige gesagt das der Filter Top ist. Erste Tonne sind Bürsten, zweite und dritte rote Matten. Vorher natürlich durch die UV-Lampe.


Mmm da kann es auch schon nach kurzer Zeit ordentlich Gammeln, schon mal gereinigt seit dem Start?


Staubfinger schrieb:


> Wo kan ich denn einen Abstrich machen lassen und wie funktioniert das? Was wird sowas kosten?


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/Ärztelisten.40321/#post-443248
Evtl. ist einer in deiner nähe. Viele dieser Ärszte sind derzeit auf Tou und machen die Herbstchecks am Teich, evtl. ist gerade einer bei dir unterwegs einfach mal rum telefonieren.
Alternativ machen das auch manche Professionellen Koihändler, aber geh bitte nicht zum Garten oder Baumarkt ums Eck
nächste möglichkeit wäre ein erfahrener Kiohalter in deiner nähe, aber ob er es dann auch richtig macht kann dir keiner garantieren.

Was das ganze kostet ??? gute Frage. Was kosten neue Koi? bestimmt weniger
LG René


----------



## Staubfinger (20. Okt. 2014)

ja richtig gereinigt habe ich den Filter nicht....seit dem Start. immer beim Wasserwechsel lasse ich von unten Wasser ab, wobei der ganze Mist dann mit raus fliegt. Ich habe jetzt gerade auch noch einmal eine Flasche Kanne Brottrunk in den Filter gepackt. Mir ist gerade bei einem Koi aufgefallen, das er wie einen kleinen Hautfetzen am Kopf hängen hat. wie als wenn man sich pellt nach einem Sonnenbrand. Kann das ein Zeichen sein ?


----------



## Staubfinger (20. Okt. 2014)

Der Filter wurde ja beim Neubau komplett gereinigt. Was ein Fehler war habe ich später von bakannten erfahren.


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Okt. 2014)

Wenn sich deine Fische scheuern & ständig am Wassereinlauf aufhalten, kann man von einem __ Parasiten Befall ausgehen. Da hilft dir dein Salz auch nichts, wie viel % wurde aufgesalzt? An Wasserwerten (PH & KH) liegt das bestimmt nicht ..

Preislich liegst du bei 200-250 € für den Koi-Arzt!.


----------



## Staubfinger (20. Okt. 2014)

ich habe 25kg Salz rein gemacht.


----------



## Staubfinger (20. Okt. 2014)

so was für ein Medikament soll ich jetzt nehmen ?


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Okt. 2014)

Zuerst sollte geklärt werden, was genau Sache ist.
Ich habe dir einen Link zukommen lassen, per PN. 
Vll. gibt es dort jemand in deiner Umgebung der dir für eine kleine Gegenleistung einen Abstrich macht


----------



## koiangler (20. Okt. 2014)

Servus Nils,

[INFO]
Also ja ich habe einen richtigen Namen  Nils.

Ich habe jetzt gerade bei Bekannten einen Tröpfchen Test gemacht und folgendes kam heraus:
ph 8,5
Kh 5
GH 12

Ich bin auch gerade dabei ein bischen Wasser zu wechseln ich mach jetzt erst mal 2000l raus und neues rein.

Also was meint ihr zu den Werten? und was soll ich jetzt tun ?[/INFO]

ist auszuschließen daß es keine __ Parasiten sind ???

hiermit kannst Du Dein CO2 ermitteln
http://www.zahlengenie.de/koi/CO2Rechner/index.php?pH=8.5&kH=5&Rechnen=Rechnen

Du hast mit 0.44mg viel zu wenig CO2 im Teich ... unter 1.5mg beginnen die Koi 
nach der Futteraufnahme zu scheuern ... je weiter runter es geht desto schlimmer
wird es ... bis hin daß sich die Koi die Köpfe dauern auf den Teichboden knallen.

Dein Problem zu wenig CO2 im Teich findet man in zig Koiteichen 
ich habe fast 1 Jahr damit gekämpft bevor wir diese Nuss geknackt haben.

Gruss

Josef


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Okt. 2014)

Parazoryne, ist ein Medikament was ich so kenne. Zur Wirksamkeit kann ich aber nix sagen.

Meine hier im Forum wurden auch andere Medikamente beim scheuern genannt. Geht dabei zumeist um Hautwürmer und Kiemenwürmer. Unter den Schlagwörtern solltest du hier im Forum eigendlich noch andere Medikamente finden.


----------



## Alfii147 (20. Okt. 2014)

Was ich gegen Haut & Kiemenwürmer eingesetzt habe (vor kurzen) war von Koi Med - WormEx.


----------



## troll20 (20. Okt. 2014)




----------



## Ulli (21. Okt. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

huh, das ist ja ein grausliger Thread hier. Wohnt denn keiner in der Nähe von Staubfinger, der mal einen Abstrich machen und die Wasserwerte ordentlich messen kann? 
Niemals etwas in den Teich kippen (auch kein Salz), bevor man weiß, gegen was man angehen muß. Mit Salz im Wasser schließt man einige Medikamente schon aus, weil sie sich nicht vertragen.
Scheuern kann sehr viele Ursachen haben: __ Würmer, Einzeller, geschwollene Kiemen durch zu fettes Futter, schlechte Wasserwerte, Temperaturschwankungen.... 
So viel Aufwand es auch sein mag: Abstrich machen, Ursache bestimmen und dann behandeln. Wer es nicht selber kann, Hilfe holen! 

Ich habe dieses Jahr keinerlei Probleme mit meinen Koi gehabt, kein Scheuern, kein Springen oder sonst etwas und gestern bei'm Herbstcheck dann doch Kiemenwürmer gefunden. Die schlagen dann zu, wenn es kälter wird. Also es lohnt sich, ordentlich nachzuschauen und dann zu reagieren!

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Susan (21. Okt. 2014)

Moin,
schau mal bei Dir in der Nähe nach einer Zoohandlung wo es Goldfische gibt oder nach einer Koihandlung, die machen auch Abstriche und das kostet nicht viel. Da braucht man nicht gleich einen Doc.
Hast Du denn schon Wasserwechsel gemacht? Sonst kann man Dir leider nicht helfen und jetzt Medikamente reinzumachen geht auch nicht so einfach. Ich würde gerne etwas anderes schreiben...
Ich würde wie geschrieben 20% WW machen und dann alle 5 Tage 10% WW. Schauen wegen Abstrich, aber jetzt erst mal keine Medikamente einfach reinschütten. Wenn man da jetzt in Panik verfällt, wird es wahrscheinlich schlimm.
Ist wie im Fluss, die haben auch mal __ Würmer oder andere __ Parasiten, wenn man da jetzt immer mit einer Keule wirft, würden die jetzt auch nicht mehr schwimmen.
lg Susan


----------



## Staubfinger (21. Okt. 2014)

koiangler schrieb:


> Servus Nils,
> 
> [INFO]
> Also ja ich habe einen richtigen Namen  Nils.
> ...


Wie bekomme ich co2 höher ?


----------



## Staubfinger (21. Okt. 2014)

Wasserwechsel mache ich auf jeden Fall jetzt erst mal ein paar Tage hinter einander


----------



## Staubfinger (21. Okt. 2014)

Ich habe gerade gelesen das zu wenig co2 durch luftpumpen mit sprudelsteinen entstehen kann? Ist das richtig? Ich habe ja eine pumpe dran und zwei steine


----------



## Micha61 (21. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Josef,

willkommen im Forum.
Deine Leidensgeschichte, kenn ich von irgendwoher
Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht und um den zu geringen CO2 Gehalt als Ursache, ging es mir ja auch, in meinem ersten Post.

Hallo Frank,
nachdem ich feststellen musste, das meine verwendetenTröpfchentest veraltet waren und mir deswegen falsche Messwerte lieferten, hatte ich mir ja neue besorgt.
Zwar auch erst einmal wieder Tröppeltest, aber da kam ich auf einen CO2 Wert von 0.7 !! Also viel zu wenig. Nachdem der Wert, auf 1,5 angestiegen war, war auch mit Scheuern und Kiemenspülen Schluss, auch wenn 1,5 noch wenig ist.

Hallo Nils,
einen TWW durchzuführen, ist schon mal nicht schlecht, ich pers. würde aber mehr wechseln.
Belüftung, wenn vorhanden, ausschalten.


LG Micha


----------



## Micha61 (21. Okt. 2014)

Hi Nils,

hat sich grad überschnitten.
Richtig, durch eine zu starke Belüftung, treibst Du CO2 aus dem Wasser.
Dies wird sicher bei mir, der Grund für das zu niedrige CO2 gewesen sein. Seit ich meine V 60 gedrosselt habe, steigt auch der CO2 Wert langsam wieder.
Werde aber, eine schwächere Pumpe anschließen, da ich mein Helix, etwas bewegen muss.

Micha


----------



## Staubfinger (21. Okt. 2014)

tritt meist im Gefolge von Trichodina auf. Auch hier handelt es sich um ein parasitäres Wimpertierchen, welches beim Fisch bis zu 3cm große weißlich transparente Flecken in der Schleimhaut verursacht. Oft löst sich dann die Haut in Fetzen ab. Der Befall kann sich rasch unter den Fischen ausbreiten, da der Parasit durchs Wasser von Fisch zu Fisch schwimmen kann. Besonders in organisch belastetem Wasser breitet sich Chilodonella rasch aus, weniger dagegen in sauberem, hygienisch einwandfreiem Milieu. Befallene Koi können in einem Kurzzeitbad mit Malachitgrün behandelt werden.

Ok die pumpe mache ich aus, aber was ist damit? Habe ja vorher schonmal geschrieben das ich eine koi habe der wie so eine kleinen Hautfetzen am kopf hat, wie bei uns nach einem Sonnenbrand


----------



## muh.gp (21. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Nils,

dir wird hier niemand ohne Abstrich eine Medikation empfehlen. Für eine sinnvolle Behandlung brauchst du eine Diagnose. Und die Zeit rennt, denn der Winter naht.

Wenn Parameter im Wasser nicht stimmen, gibt es natürlich Tipps, aber hier hast du ja auch eine entsprechende Diagnose gemacht, nämlich den Wassertest.

Sorry, aber alles andere macht echt keinen Sinn.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Staubfinger (21. Okt. 2014)

so ich habe mich jetzt entschieden was ich mache. Ihr könnt mich jetzt hassen oder eben nicht. Ich werde heute Abend noch mal einen 6000l Wasserwechsel machen und dann morgen Abend Tripont Parasitenmedikament ins Wasser füllen. Ich weis leider nicht was ich sonst machen soll. Jeder sagt nurmal was anderes, was natürlich in einem Forum normal ist. Einen Abstrich werde ich nicht machen, da ich ja jetzt schon einmal gehört habe ca. 200,-. So teuer waren meine ganzen Fische nicht. Ich habe jetzt hier in der Umgebung nachgefragt was ich machen soll und alle sagten jetzt kann man noch mit Medis behandeln solang das Wasser noch Temperatur hat. 
Also ich hoffe das es klappt und danke euch allen für eure Ideen und Tipps.

Gibt jetzt mit sicherheit genug die mich für bekloppt halten aber ich kann mich nur für eine Variante entscheiden......


----------



## muh.gp (21. Okt. 2014)

Schade, aber ich drücke dir *im Interesse deiner Fischen* die Daumen.

Allerdings frage ich mich, warum du hier immer wieder um Rat suchst, wenn du es dann ohnehin anders machst...

Und die Aussage "so teuer waren meine ganzen Fische nicht"... Sorry, da schlage ich dir dann einen Teich ohne Besatz vor, wiederum *im Interesse deiner Fische*!

Wie habe kürzlich im Internet gelesen: _"Hau rein, die Händler wollen auch nächste Saison wieder Koi verkaufen!"_


----------



## koiteich1 (21. Okt. 2014)

Ich wollte hier eigentlich nichts dazu schreiben
Niels du hast hier überwiegend gute Tipps bekommen mit ein paar Ausnahmen.
Aber annehmen willst du Garnichts.
Man braucht sich dann auch nicht mehr zu wundern das User mit Erfahrung nichts mehr schreiben wollen da es ja eh ignoriert wird.
Holger hat es oben ja auch beschrieben wie auch einige andere. ohne genauen Befund kann ich nicht behandeln.
Hast du überhaupt schon mal geschaut ob einer bei dir in der Nähe ist der vielleicht einen Abstrich machen kann?????
Ich wette nein.
So und jetzt wird irgend etwas in den Teich gekippt das vielleicht das scheuern mindert aber das Problem nicht löst.
Tripond mag zwar ein Parasitenmedikament sein aber gegen Haut und Kiemenwürmer hilft es nicht.
Das kann nächstes Jahr eine böse Überraschung geben.(hoffe ich nicht für dich)
Ich wiederhole mich gerne:
Bitte nichts in den Teich kippen bevor du nicht genau weist um was es sich dreht
So das musste ich jetzt mal loswerden.


----------



## Staubfinger (21. Okt. 2014)

dann lasst uns dans ganze jetzt einfach hier beenden und ich werde auch nichts mehr fragen


----------



## Susan (21. Okt. 2014)

Ich versuche es noch einmal von vorne, vielleicht ist es jetzt auch ein bissel viel...Abstrich immer machen, bevor man was reinkippt.

Schau mal hier, so ein Mikroskop habe ich auch und die 100 Euro sind gut angelegt. Da kannst Du auch Bilder im Inet einstellen, wenn Du nicht weißt, was es ist. So schwer ist es nicht und in der Zeit machst Du WW. Ok?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/291034716693?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Kopf hoch...

lg Susan


----------



## troll20 (21. Okt. 2014)

muh.gp schrieb:


> "Hau rein, die Händler wollen auch nächste Saison wieder Koi verkaufen!"


Und Medikamente


----------



## Micha61 (22. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Nils,

wie hoch, sind denn Deine Wassertemps?
Im Interesse der Koi und Deines Geldbeutels, hohl Dir doch erst einmal für 20 € zwei neue Test, ph und KH und teste das Wasser gleich am Teich.
Test von Te...a kann ich empfehlen, habe die jetzt oft gegengetestet, wenn die neu sind, sind die Ergebnisse recht brauchbar.
Dann den CO2 Wert ermitteln (Link von Josef). Bist doch schon, auf einem guten Weg, TWW machen, Belüftung aus und wenn das Scheuern bei einem Wert von über 1,5 immer noch da ist, einen TA hohlen. Und nichts in den Teich geben, was der eine oder andere empfiehlt!!
Eins muss ich noch los werden lieber Nils, das Hobby Koi, ist recht preisintensiv und dies sollte ich schon vorher beachten, bevor ich die Koi in den Teich setze.
Ich habe auch keine preisintensiven Farbbomben im Teich, aber wenn ich alles grob überschlage, sind meine jährlichen Nebenkosten, höher als die Koi einmal gekostet haben.
2x TÄ im Jahr am Teich, 200 € Futterkosten (ohne Leckerlie), ab und an, mal neue Technik (geht ja auch mal was kaputt), Strom und Wasser noch nicht mitgerechnet.
Und das bei nur 4 Koi.
Medikamente, schütte ich keine in den Teich (brauchte ich auch noch nicht), so etwas, entscheidet bei mir die TÄ.

LG Micha


----------



## Micha61 (24. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Frank,

zu unserem Meinungsaustausch vom Montag, Haut-und Kiemenabstriche, alles negativ
TÄ ist mit der Gesundheit der Koi, sehr zufrieden! (ich erst)

Scheuern und Kiemenspülen, eine Folge des zu geringen CO2 Gehaltes.
  Schönes WE wünscht
Micha


----------

